# Solved: A connection could not be established.



## Royal_Flush

I am away from home and trying to connect to my home computer with TeamViewer. I was connected when I left my timeshare to walk on the beach here in Myrtle Beach SC. When I returned my TeamViewer connection was unresponsive so I shut it down. When I tried to connect I got the following Error message;
"A connection could not be established.
A connection to the requested partner could not be established.
Please check TeamViewer and the Internet connection to your partner's computer."

First I phoned my neighbor and asked her to shut down and restart my computer. I still got the same error mesage. I then restored my laptop with Vista to prior to the previous Windows update. I still got the same error mesage. I then updated TeamViewer to the latest version. I still got the same error mesage. 

I have no idea what to do now, please help!


----------



## JohnWill

Are you using the TeamViewer HOST on the remote system? Are you SURE you're using the correct name/password for the remote host?


----------



## Royal_Flush

Thanks for your prompt response Johnwill. I am using the TeamViewer HOST on the remote system. I was connected earlier today and have been using it for months. The ID and password (not user defined) are the same as they have always been.


----------



## JohnWill

Wait... For the HOST version, the password *IS* user defined. Are you sure you're using the HOST version?


----------



## Royal_Flush

I am using version 5.0.7526 on my laptop with which I am attemting to reconnect to my desktop at home. Normally a window pops up asking for a password however presently I am getting an error message when atttempting to connect remotely.


----------



## JohnWill

The error before the password prompt means the remote system is not connected, or at least is not connected with the name you are attempting to connect with. Again, for the HOST option, the numeric name is fixed, and that was assigned by the TeamViewer. However, the password is selected by you, it's not the standard numeric password that the dynamic connection generates.

The indications are that your remote system does NOT have TeamViewer running.

FWIW, I just logged into a customer's machine that I haven't used for months, his fixed name and the password I assigned is still working as it always has.


----------



## Royal_Flush

There is no name but an ID that I attempt to connect with. What do you mean by "The indications are that your remote system does NOT have TeamViewer running"? I have never had to launch TeamViewer on my desktop to gain remote access to my home computer from my laptop.


----------



## JohnWill

I have no idea what you're running, because if TeamViewer is not running on the remote system, you will NOT connect to it.

Note that the HOST runs in the background once it's installed and configured, but it is running if you connect to it.


----------



## Royal_Flush

I got my neighbor to go back and click on the TeamViewer icon. That has allowed me to access my home computer. I don't understand why. The one thing that I have learned from this is that I need to install a backup remote access system, any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill

Like I said, if you install the HOST version, it will startup anytime you have the computer booted.


----------



## Royal_Flush

I believe that I have the host version installed on my home computer as I have had no problems previously nor the last few days in establishing a connection. I am not sure what caused the glitch in the system.


----------



## JohnWill

I can't say, I'd uninstall it and reinstall. I've had this on a number of remote systems for many months, it has never failed to work.


----------



## Royal_Flush

Ok thanks, have a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## JohnWill

The same to you.


----------

